# Any info on this??



## EvanAlmighty (May 28, 2012)

Sorry about the bad pic, but its embossed J.E. Meredith- Towanda, PA with a big M on the bottom. I have a couple aqua and a bunch of clear. Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

Hello Evan,

 I'm assuming this is a crown top. Meredith seems to have been in business for quite a while.

 "JE MEREDITH, Towanda Pa is one of the progressive bottlers of the Keystone State and he conducts business on up-to-date methods. " American Bottler, 1904.

 J.E. Meredith was a member of the Bradford County Agricultural Society, and a fair manager in 1912. From.

This Billhead shows him to have been located at 707-709 Main St., Towanda and having 2 phones in 1921.






 The bottling works on the right in 1909. From.




From.

 This James E. Meredith blob sold for a nice price in March, 2012.

 Tod needs some photos for his Meredith Listings.

 Bottling seems to have been in the Meredith blood:

 "John L Meredith of Towanda has purchased of the HC Webster Estate the Webster Bottling Works on Pennsylvania Avenue in Elmira and has taken possession. This is one of the oldest establishments of its kind in Southern New York and has a well established trade. Mr Meredith, the new owner, is one of Towanda's best known and most highly regarded young men. He has been thoroughly trained in the bottling works business having been employed for many years by his brother James E Meredith in his modern establishment in Towanda. Mr Meredith's experience in the soft drink manufacturing business equips him perfectly for his undertaking in Elmira and he will give that city a high grade establishment." From American Bottler 1917.









 Meredith Blob with a "SUSEMIHL'S FAVORITE STOPPER / PAT. JUL 8 / 1879". From.


----------



## EvanAlmighty (May 28, 2012)

Thank you surfaceone, i really appreciate it! There were quite a few in a lot that I bought at a yardsale, I think that i might throw some on ebay to see how they do.


----------



## epackage (May 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello Evan,
> 
> ...


 I'm only seeing "RED X's"


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

> I'm only seeing "RED X's"


 
 Hey Jim,

 Maybe it's a case of the disappearing worthlesspoint .jpg's, though I can still see em.

 You haven't been quaffing the firewater have you?


----------

